# Arthritis help?



## solidassears (Sep 7, 2019)

Been looking for anything that helps with arthritis, but it seems like the only thing is NSAID's and those are death to your kidneys. Just wondering if any of these research chems have any effect?


----------



## Montego (Sep 7, 2019)

Kratom is a god send for arthritis.


----------



## solidassears (Sep 7, 2019)

Montego said:


> Kratom is a god send for arthritis.



How so?


----------



## Montego (Sep 12, 2019)

solidassears said:


> How so?


Pain relief. Also it has some anti inflammatory effects too.


----------



## solidassears (Sep 12, 2019)

Montego said:


> Pain relief. Also it has some anti inflammatory effects too.



Which type? I tried some a year or more ago, it didn't agree with me, but I have no clue about type or dosage etc.


----------



## arez (Sep 26, 2019)

Straightup kratom from heavyiron 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Sep 26, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Which type? I tried some a year or more ago, it didn't agree with me, but I have no clue about type or dosage etc.


Red vein is very good for pain management.

All Kratom is helpful but, red strains seem to be the best.

Straightupkratom.com


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Try the new Old Forest Green from Straightupkratom.com - great for pain -OD​


----------

